# dual layer DVD on iDVD



## neathery (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a movie that is over 7.7 gigs. My iDVD 6 only allows for 7.7g, dual layer? It says I've gone over the content length? If I have a 8.5g DVD, can't I put more than 7.7g on it? 

As it is it will only let me burn about 230 minutes or less, 7.7g I assume. 

Do I need a later version of iDVD to fill my 8.5g dual layer DVD? 

thank you,
paul 

Mac Pro 10.4.11 IMovie 6 / iDVD 6


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

Have you tried Disk Utility?


----------



## neathery (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks for the reply. But, where do I find Disc Utility.... iDVD or my Mac utility? 

I wonder if iDVD 7 or 8 allows for more than 7.7 gigs on a dual layer? 

Maybe it allows for 7.7 gigs of video and the rest of the 8.5 gigs is used for menus, encoding, etc..


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Nope, 7.7 is all you will get. You loose the rest of the space to formatting, and difference in calculating disk size. When disk sizes are listed on the box, you will see the fine print that says that it is calculated as 1000 Mb = 1 Gig, 1000 Kb = 1 Mb, 1000 b = 1Kb, and so on, in base 10. But your computer doesn't do it that way. It does it in binary, which is 1024 Mb = 1 Gig, 1024 Kb = 1 Mb, and so on. Quoting from Wikipedia:


Wiki said:


> The difference between units based on SI and binary prefixes increases exponentially—for example, the SI kilobyte value is nearly 98% of the kibibyte, but a megabyte is under 96% of a mebibyte, and a gigabyte is just over 93% of a gibibyte value. This means that a 300 GB (279 GiB) hard disk drive appears as only 279 GB large. As storage sizes increase and larger units are used, this difference becomes even more pronounced.


So for your disk, 8.5 Gig x 93% = 7.9 Gig, and .2 Gig will be lost in the formatting details, thus leaving you with only 7.7 Gig for video, menus, and files on the DVD. Now my question is, how is iDVD set up to encode? If it is set to performance, it does not squeeze it as well as it can. Somewhere in the program will be an encoding setting, with options like Best Performance, High Quality, and Professional Quality. Best Performance is default, and will not cram as much video on the disk as possible. To get the most on, select one of the other two, but be aware that it will take progressively longer the better the setting, but the other two options will get the most video on the disk possible.


----------



## neathery (Apr 4, 2007)

sorry, I'm trying to explain this clearly. 

I've loaded iDVD with my video and put my menus together. It says I have over 7.7 gigs which is the limit in iDVD 6. 

But my dual layer DVD has 8.5 gigs of space. I would like to use all 8.5 gigs instead of just 7.7 gigs. And get more video on my disc.

hope that makes sense,
paul


----------



## neathery (Apr 4, 2007)

thank you....

Kind of misleading when the DVD package says 4 hours of video. 

paul


----------

